# Wanna see my Woodie?



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2014)

OK it's not mine but a clients and yes I couldn't resist that

Woodduck Drake pedestal mount on a Cypress knee







Yes this is wood related - see the wood base cut out in the profile of the cypress knee?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Nicely done Barry ! Did u see my taxi dur mee in the finished projects titled Buckeye rack ? lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nicely done Barry ! Did u see my taxi dur mee in the finished projects titled Buckeye rack ? lol


Aww heck yeah I did and was too cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful birds these male wood ducks ! Fantastic colors !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool, I saw the title and thought 50's surfer's stationwagon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 27, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Cool, I saw the title and thought 50's surfer's stationwagon.


I saw the title and thought " don't open this thread"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey I'm in Cocoa Beach, FL. There used to be a guy here that made them... Natural thought for me. I see your point though and you still clicked it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2014)

Title might have been suspicious if u didn't know it was a taxidermist .........but I knew right away it was a duck

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was hoping for a woodie wagon...but this is good too.
nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 27, 2014)

My first thought was NOT REALLY but I clicked it anyway . I was wrong. Beautiful Display of the Woody wood duck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

